# Don't stop



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

A friend of mind was in traffic today in Heliopolis and was followed by two motorbikers. One had 1 person and the other had 2 on board. They followed him (he tried u-tureens etc to be sure). Anyway at one point the passenger slapped the rear of his car andf then they pulled alongside pretending that my friend had crashed into them and damaged the bike - they point to frontal damage.
He ignored them, carried on and then accelerated away when the road became clear and they lost interest.

Our guess was that they were trying to scam money for the "accident"


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> A friend of mind was in traffic today in Heliopolis and was followed by two motorbikers. One had 1 person and the other had 2 on board. They followed him (he tried u-tureens etc to be sure). Anyway at one point the passenger slapped the rear of his car andf then they pulled alongside pretending that my friend had crashed into them and damaged the bike - they point to frontal damage.
> He ignored them, carried on and then accelerated away when the road became clear and they lost interest.
> 
> Our guess was that they were trying to scam money for the "accident"


Yes common to do this to foreigners and young people, happened to my son on an empty road, on a Friday.he gave them 100 le they were happy as he was on his own and they were 2. But lots of these kinds of things, yes beware
Bat


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

bat said:


> Yes common to do this to foreigners and young people, happened to my son on an empty road, on a Friday.he gave them 100 le they were happy as he was on his own and they were 2. But lots of these kinds of things, yes beware
> Bat


Can i ask how old is your son?

Are you happy at him driving here?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Can i ask how old is your son?
> 
> Are you happy at him driving here?


My son is 18 daughter20 both drive and no i don't like them driving but there not out after dark unless they have some one following them home me my friend there father etc, my daughter has a taser and she knows in any situation to keep the doors locked and call for help on her mobile, if her tyre down drive anyway.
My son now in uk studying daughter still here, but she refuses to be frightened, and to give in to this fear, in fact she frightens me sometimes!
Bat


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> My son is 18 daughter20 both drive and no i don't like them driving but there not out after dark unless they have some one following them home me my friend there father etc, my daughter has a taser and she knows in any situation to keep the doors locked and call for help on her mobile, if her tyre down drive anyway.
> My son now in uk studying daughter still here, but she refuses to be frightened, and to give in to this fear, in fact she frightens me sometimes!
> Bat


There were many many things to be aware of for years in Egypt all
Ll that's happening now is not new, people been stealing scamming on motorbikes for years, kids being kidnapped, girls and boys being sexually assaulted, by police when there out late at night, etc etc.
The difference now is that foreigners are more aware and living in communities like rehab, and with the advent of social networks Facebook etc, all these events go round much faster and to more people.
Bat


----------

